# Gaggia Classic Indicator Lights



## sep297 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have had a Gaggia Classic for five or six years now and I have been generally impressed. The steam light stopped working about about three years ago, although leaving it a couple of minutes and then using the steam wand seems to work.

I am now taking it all a bit more seriously and want to fix the machine.

Is it possible to tell if it is the switch or the thermostat as the switch is expensive, can I just replace the bulb in the switch. If any one has any suggestions of where to buy the bits.

I have also thought and putting a PID on the machine, if I did that would I still need the indicator lights? Any suggestions of which on to get and where would be appreciated. I have just seen the auber instruments one so far.

Many Thanks In Advance

Stuart


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, it really could be either, are you actually getting any steam, i would probably go more on the classic switch bank being faulty rather than the thermostat, if the stat goes you would probably have had other electrical issues. i sell both on ebay or if you email through website may be able to reduce price slightly.

regards

mark

http://www.gaggiamanualservice.com


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Most PID controls on Gaggia Classic control brew temperature, not steam (correct me if I'm wrong someone - I know there are steam PID's for the Rancilio, but I haven't seen them for the Gaggia). So you don't need the brew light, but the steam light functions as normal.

I got the Auber PID. Easy to fit, works great.


----------



## sep297 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the help.

The machine seems to work as normal just no light, so we will go for a new switch in the meantime.

Mark I'll send you a note later in the week regarding the switch.

Cheers

stuart


----------



## Grumpy (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi

The temperature control of all espresso coffee machines with proper boilers is by pressure. By controlling the boiler pressure you control the temperature. To produce the steam the boiler is at 1 to 1.5 bar which means the water temperature is over boiling point. The brew water drops at each stage to give you the correct temperature in the cup.

When you draw off water from the boiler for an Americano say, the force and spitting is not only the pressure in the boiler it's the water expanding and cooling as soon as it hits normal atmospheric pressure.

Oh it could be just the neon lamp failed.


----------



## sep297 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks Guys it was the switch light!


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

A bit too late to be of help for this round, but in case this thread surfaces again --

With the PID I have, the Classic front panel indicator lights are superfluous. You can tell the machine's on, and when the boiler has reached temperature. It's true, the PID doesn't control steam temperature, but its temperature readout remains active during the steaming phase, and that's all I really need to know: I hit the steam switch and start steaming when the readout hits 260-265F, and I get good pressure without the temperature climbing high enough to shut the boiler off.


----------

